

Animated evolution of recurrent neural network state space - clevercode
http://clevercode.blogspot.com/2010/03/animated-evolution-of-rnn-state-space.html

======
Aron
So let's see. Parity is kind of a large version of XOR right? Does a
multilayer NN fail at this task or does the topology have to expand with the
input dimension for that?

